# Think it's a bacopa...



## ferris89 (Jul 31, 2008)

found this in a local creek, it looks like a bacopa, but don't know

help please

\


----------



## ferris89 (Jul 31, 2008)

http://i346.photobucket.com/albums/p410/ferris89/bacopa009.jpg


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Watercress

How's that? If the creek is clean, you can eat it. It's good for you!  As to whether it will grow submersed, I don't know. It's definitely not a _Bacopa_.


----------



## ferris89 (Jul 31, 2008)

wow thanks! I wasn't sure, the leaves looked similar, but then after I posted I started looking at it some more and changed my mind  

there was some growing submersed where I found it, and I prolly wouldn't eat it from that creek...lol


----------



## ferris89 (Jul 31, 2008)

actually I just realized I found two plants! the one that I posted a picture of, and another one that has a leafing pattern of a bacopa. I hadn't realized that maybe I found two plants! that would be sweet!


----------

